# Spine surgery-63056



## debiwill (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if laminectomies are included in 63056 or would they be coded separately? Thanks!


----------



## BRBS  (Jun 29, 2011)

63056 includes laminectomy.

Below is the description of the procedure code from Encoder.

63056 - Transpedicular approach with decompression of spinal cord, equina and/or nerve root(s) (eg, herniated intervertebral disc), single segment; lumbar (including transfacet, or lateral extraforaminal approach) (eg, far lateral herniated intervertebral disc)

is performed to relieve pressure on the spinal cord, equina, and nerve roots caused by a herniated disc. The physician approaches the herniated disc through the pedicle on the side of the disc's bulge. *Additional exposure is made by removing the lamina and facet joint.* The physician removes the disc fragments and closes the wound in layers. A far lateral herniated lumbar intervertebral disc may require an alternative approach through the facet joint (transfacet) or foramina (transforaminal). Also, report 63057 for each additional segment, thoracic or lumbar.

Hope this helps!


----------

